# Need a recipe for Pinto Beans



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a ham bone from the other night that I want to put into some pinto beans. I was given 2 cups of beans last night. I have never cooked them, so what are some ways that y'all cook yours?


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Jasmillertime said:


> I have a ham bone from the other night that I want to put into some pinto beans. I was given 2 cups of beans last night. I have never cooked them, so what are some ways that y'all cook yours?


Soak beans overnight in water, then boil slowly with ham, onions, garlic, in a big pot for 2-3 hours, add water a couple inches above beans before adding ham, when the water cooks down I like to add a beer instead of water, after the beans are tender season with black pepper, salt and a little chili powder and cumino, this is a very easy recipe that is very tasty, i'm sure others get a little more technical but I like this one. DO NOT SALT BEANS BEFORE THEY ARE COOKED, they might get rock hard and never get tender....


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

juanpescado said:


> Soak beans overnight in water, then boil slowly with ham, onions, garlic, in a big pot for 2-3 hours, add water a couple inches above beans before adding ham, when the water cooks down I like to add a beer instead of water, after the beans are tender season with black pepper, salt and a little chili powder and cumino, this is a very easy recipe that is very tasty, i'm sure others get a little more technical but I like this one. DO NOT SALT BEANS BEFORE THEY ARE COOKED, they might get rock hard and never get tender....


I also like to add couple cans of Rotel & diced Serrano peppers!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

doslocosranch said:


> I also like to add couple cans of Rotel & diced Serrano peppers!


For sure, if you want borracho beans, add the above and fresh chopped cilantro about 30 mins before you serve them....Borracho beans for breakfast with cheese and chopped onion is great !!!!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

I cook the beans all day with very little seasoning(chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, cominos ) 4-5 hours An hour before there done I fry in a separate pan diced bacon and Mexican style chorizo when the bacon gets crispy I fry in with the bacon and chorizo diced onions , tomato, bell pepper , jalape


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

soak beans overnight and rinse

fry a whole chopped white onion in 3 strips chopped bacon 

add beans cover w water

add 4 cloves ch fresh garlic

3 bay leaves
comino
oregano
black pepper
garlic powder
2 chopped fresh jalapenos
2 smoked ham hocks if you have them
large can chopped tomatoes with the juice


simmer till tender add chopped top of a whole bunch of cilantro

add the beer as needed , but not critical



same recipe works really well with black beans


----------



## Wharf_Rat (Dec 28, 2010)

No matter what you add, the most important ingredient is the WATER. It has to be soft water. You can boil $1000 worth of ingredients in hard water all day and it will still suck.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Wharf_Rat said:


> No matter what you add, the most important ingredient is the WATER. It has to be soft water. You can boil $1000 worth of ingredients in hard water all day and it will still suck.


yeah, we always tote distilled water in the hill counrty and SWtx to fix pinto beans... couldnt do w/o it.
keeps the rings off'n our scotch glasses, too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You don't have to soak the beans overnight. Rinse them and put in a pot with 3X's as much water. Bring to a boil covered and then turn off the fire and let them sit for one hour. Do not open the lid during the hour for any reason. I don't always have a ham bone so I buy ham pieces from the grocery store and add them, garlic powder, some chopped onion, 3 whole jalepeno's, chili powder and cumin. Slow simmer for about 3-4 hours after the initial hour. Add salt and black pepper to taste after beans are tender.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's what I do when I cook a bag of pintos. Not sure how many cups of beans that is. It doesn't really matter it's all guess work anyway.

Cull and wash the beens ( all that soaking the beans overnight I don't do I'm not sure what's that supposed to do anyway)
Large pot of water in the stove bring up to a boil, while heating up
throw in beans
add large can of whole peeled tomatoes 
chop up large onion add to pot
salt to taste (remember the meat will have a little salt already)
oh yeah that reminds me, throw in the ham bone (or bacon or a chunk of ham just throw in some hog)

After water has come to a boil lower heat and cook for several hours until the tomatoes have liquidified (disappeared). Make yourself a big pan of corn bread and cut an onion into wedges, put a little green pepper juice on your bowl of beans and call it supper.
Try it you'll like it.
Bob


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

overnight soaking allow the dry beans to re-hydrate and decrease cooking time for the noontime meal. only takes a couple hrs at a low boil/simmer to gettum done.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

OK didn't know that, thanks
Bob


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I soak 1 -2 lbs. of them overnight in crockpot with a hamhock. Turn the crock pot on high the next morning and go to work. Come home, put it on low. Add a can of rotel and season with la fiesta fajita season... Too simple and excellent!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

1


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pinto Bean Recipe*

The only thing that you need to cook pinto beans is a piece of salt pork, water and beans.

Soak overnight, put on low and cook until the beans become tender. Add hot water as needed. Add the condiments after the beans have cooked.

Do you know that chili originated in Texas jails to hide bad meat and bad beans? A bit of Texas trivia. C2


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Boil that bone for a couple hrs with an onion quartered, awhole garlic quatered and four ribs of celery rough cut. Strain all ingredients out, cut meat off bone if there is any and put it back n the liquid, add the beans and bring to a boil, reduce to med or less and simmer for four hrs or so. Add salt, cayenne or whatever YOUR favorites are.

By the way if that hambone has no meat, fat or gristle on it throw it away and buy some hamhocks or even better use four slices of Mrs Wrights bacon.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

2#'s pintos
1 can rotel 
1 large with onion quarrtered
2 ancho chili peppers stem and all
1# gound pan sausage (hot) cook and drain
2 links diced sausage
2tbs garlic powder
salt to taste
chili powder to taste

I bring mine to a boils, cut the heat and cover... simmer until tender


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Cut up one large (biggest you can find) purple onion.
De-seed and cut up one jalapeno.

Add 1/2 of each of these to a bag of beans 
also cut up one package of Earl Campbell hot links and add
cook mixture of onion, jap, beans, sausage slow, all night.


Tomorrow:
Cut up a large tomato or two. 
Cut up one bunch of cilantro.
Mix this with the 1/2 onion and 1/2 jalapeno that was left over last night.
Do NOT mix into beans - yet.

Season beans with salt and Tony C's, to taste.

Just before serving, mix in the raw veggies. 

Yum. The raw veggies give a nice texture and flavor. 
The hot-links seal the deal.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*great pinto beans*

Pinto Beans by Hemme - this is very very good but you will "toot" a lot

I cook mine is a six quart croc pot (slow cooker)

Soak one pound of pinto beans all day long - wash and put into croc pot
1 cup cut up Salt Pork - the smaller the chlunks the better they do
1 cup cilantro
1 can (10 ounce) Rotel with diced tomatoes & green chilies
1 cut up stalk of celery
1/2 cut up bell pepper
1 cut up onion
1 tbs powdered garlic
1 tbs tobasco
1 tbs chili powder
add three quarts water
cook 12 hours in croc pot - I cook this overnight and when waking up in
the morning, you can smell it throughout the whole house - smells great.....

Smokey


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whatever recipe chosen, I got two words for you- cilantro.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

water has no taste do not soak in water. in crock pot put in beans. chicken broth,cut up beef/pork sausage, can of rotex, garlic, salt, pepper. cook on low all day.


----------

